

Will JavaScript be the next big language? - nickb
http://ola-bini.blogspot.com/2007/07/will-javascript-be-next-big-language.html

======
felipe
I don't know if it will be the next big language, but I strongly believe there
is a space for JS on the server side (actually ECMAScript). Why should web
developers deal with two sets of languages? (JS on the client and whatever
else on the server)

I am a long-time Java and C++ developer. More recently I've been actively
developing in Flex, and I'm impressed with ActionScript (which now is
ECMAScript). I for one would love to use ECMAScript on the server as well
(today I use Java EE 5).

